

Could better proposal have saved Death Star? How to write a killer proposal - reubenswartz
http://www.mimiran.com/proposals/better-proposal-software-have-saved-the-death-star-how-to-write-a-killer-proposal/

======
mkonda
This sample is definitely worth clicking through to see the mechanics of the
proposal.

I think the intersection of pricing and proposals is pretty compelling. A lot
of the background advice is interesting, but so hard to convey through
reading.

But being able to craft proposals, and then have a system help manage the
workflow around their progress sounds worth a try. I wonder how it would
integrate with businesses where they may be using multiple vendors and have
competing proposals.

~~~
reubenswartz
And you're right, it's hard to get really good at asking questions by just
reading about it. But practicing is easy. As mentioned in the post, go to
Barry Rhein's site and take the challenge. That's a great warmup.

